# SOS - Sanctuary of Spooks 2014



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

A quick 5 minute video highlighting our 2014 haunt. Filmed and edited by my son Bryan Koci, I think it's the best yet!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, I'm impressed, so much spooky stuff going on! Well done, Steve.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great haunt and video Steve!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! The cemetery would have been impressive enough, but you added a walk through area and inside eye candy as well. You are THE Halloween house in your neighborhood!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

So many fantastic elements there! Well done!


----------



## RedTiePhotography (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm really stoked on this year's video too! Used a few more toys...errr...tools this year. And of course, we are both already planning for next year


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a beautiful haunt you have. I love how it transforms from the cemetery in front, to the pirate theme on the side and decorations in the house too.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW Steve, it's absolutely gorgeous!!! So many cool elements. I love the three skellies hanging from the tripod, gives the graveyard a desolate feel!!! And Papa Voodoo looks impressive!! So does Big Red!! I love the coven and the pirate area, the ghost room, so many great scenes and great detail!!! And Bryan did a great job on the videography!!! Bravo, my friend!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Great summary video Steve & Bryan! Smooth motion as you walked through the event....terrific. Wide angle really picks up the peripheral view of all the attractions. Brings back memories!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.
Only 294 days until we do it again!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job! The graveyard and lighting looks amazing and the more I look at those stone scene setters the more I think I need to get some!!!!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Headless said:


> Great job! The graveyard and lighting looks amazing and the more I look at those stone scene setters the more I think I need to get some!!!!!


Thank you.
Scene Setters are a great way to quickly transform an area. However, if you want one like mine, you have to make it. I used heavy black plastic and sprayed a rock pattern on with plastic paint. The pattern comes from a concrete walkway form from Home Depot - http://www.google.com/shopping/product/4488430257378571331?lsf=seller:8740,store:5047362740729331564&prds=oid:7206308007298324907&hl=en&ei=_aiqVNbNHJKvogSy-YHABQ&ds_e_ad_type=pla&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-202092153&ci_sku=202092153&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969&gclid=Cj0KEQiAiamlBRCgj83PiYm6--gBEiQArnojD5TtrGNc4lIROFBdXSiTx2R2RG7qOS7tlnl76zeUjX4aAvYG8P8HAQ
I'm very pleased with how long mine has lasted, 5 Halloweens now. The heavy plastic holds up better than the Scene Setters, it's 10' tall and 40' long in a single piece and even if the paint chips off a bit, the black plastic just shows through and it improves the look.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy flippen moly..... dang you do good work. What an amazing display!!!!!! 
What a lucky bunch of party goers!
I agree that your flow is great. It is very well thought out. I love how all of your scenes compliment each other nicely but they are not all jumbled together in a great big hodgepodge of everything. Your son did a nice job on the video as well.

And in now what I have decided is my personal mantra "curse you electronic people!"


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Holy flippen moly..... dang you do good work. What an amazing display!!!!!!
> What a lucky bunch of party goers!
> I agree that your flow is great. It is very well thought out. I love how all of your scenes compliment each other nicely but they are not all jumbled together in a great big hodgepodge of everything. Your son did a nice job on the video as well.
> 
> And in now what I have decided is my personal mantra "curse you electronic people!"


Thank you.
You know what they say, if you can't beat them, join them!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is one WOW of a set up, great stuff everywhere you look. Great job on the video!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

It's beautiful!!! What type of lighting are you using to illuminate the outside of your home? The purple lighting covers the whole exterior of the house and it really looks great, along with all the awesome props of course, but I'm really trying to get my lighting down to what i like and yours is what I'm looking for. Thanks in advance.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> It's beautiful!!! What type of lighting are you using to illuminate the outside of your home? The purple lighting covers the whole exterior of the house and it really looks great, along with all the awesome props of course, but I'm really trying to get my lighting down to what i like and yours is what I'm looking for. Thanks in advance.


The primary lighting is 16 DMX controlled, RGB floods with additional pin spots on the back of each pillar. Several of the props also have LED lights that turn on when they are triggered.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

What a great haunt ... wish I could visit and see it in person. As great as it looks, I'm sure its even better in person.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Super C :lolkin: :lolkin: L haunt!!! Everything looks great; props, lighting, details (inc thoughtful use of backgrounds). I'm in So Cal too, might have to 'drop in' on your haunt :biggrinkin:


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

punkineater said:


> Super C :lolkin: :lolkin: L haunt!!! Everything looks great; props, lighting, details (inc thoughtful use of backgrounds). I'm in So Cal too, might have to 'drop in' on your haunt :biggrinkin:


Thank you. We'd love to have you come and experience the haunt. Our friends and family open house will be the Sunday before Halloween if that works with your schedule.


----------

